# Teaching Text Books Geometry



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Has anyone used, Teaching Textbooks Geometry?

What do you think?
Is it worth the money?
Am I better off trying to find a used copy?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

We are using it for the first time this year. We have always used Saxon but decided to try this for geometry. So far so good. It appears to be well laid out and covers everything. I have friends that have used it and love it. The only thing with buying it used is the DVD's may not be in great shape. I purchased mine from CBD when it was on sale.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

We used the Teaching Textbook Pre-Algebra and now Algebra I. Love, love, love it!! It's pricey, but worth every penny. Being able to see and have a clear explanation of every single aspect is wonderful. It also makes Math just plain make sense with the plain language (yet use of proper math terms). There is also that occasional humor that gives a very enjoyable break in the lectures/teaching.

Another huge plus is having the ability to have a disk to see and hear the explanations of how every single problem was solved (not only practice and daily work, but even test questions) has been a lifesaver for me on more than one occasion. Although I don't need them too often, it helps both teacher and student to understand the solution, rather than to just pass over it because the teacher didn't quite understand how the answer was arrived at. Not only showing how the solution was arrived at, but also 'hearing' the explanation (kind of a mini-tutor of the problem) brings it home.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

As an alternative, Khan academy is online and it is free. www.khanacademy.org Set yourself up as the coach, and your child has problem sets to do. It's not just videos. It is very, very good. =0)


Cindyc.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Definitely worth every penny. We used the algebra last year and geometry this year. Can't say enough good things about TT!


----------

